# Pull Station Accessiblity



## ADAguy (Jan 28, 2014)

If a specified pull station meets the control requirements of ADA, which is preferred/required, single action or dual action type?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 28, 2014)

single action; disabled might not be able to do both actions

Standards set maximum reach ranges for controls and operating mechanisms, light switches, electrical outlets, thermostats, *fire alarm pull stations, *card readers, and keypads, so that the controls can be used and operated by people using wheelchairs or  other mobility devices and people of short stature. With some exceptions, the 1991 Standards  set the maximum height for controls that can be reached by a side reach at 54 inches above the  floor or ground; the 2010 Standards, at section 308.3, lower the maximum height (whether by  side or forward approach) to 48 inches. Starting on March 15, 2012, you will have to measure  whether something is a barrier or not by the 2010 Standards. Those controls, if they haven’t  been modified by that time to be at the height called for by the 1991 Standards, would have to  then be modified to the 2010 Standards, if doing so is readily achievable. http://ada-one.com/pdf/tips-for-transition.pdf


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2014)

If a person cannot do double are they going to be able to do single action

Ada single ::

http://www.homesecuritystore.com/p-1570-p32-1t-potter-single-action-fire-alarm-pull-station.aspx

Ada double

http://www.homesecuritystore.com/p-1571-p32-1t-lp-potter-dual-action-fire-alarm-pull-station-lift-and-pull.aspx

http://www.tclifesafety.com/Fire-Lite-BG12-Dual-Action-Pull-Station_p_976.html


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 28, 2014)

MH, I understood the Height and clear floor space requirements.

It was whether a double action would require more than one hand to operate it (ie: if it had a protective cover that needed to be lifted and held up simultaneous with operating the alarm).

CDA,

The Potter single action requires you to "insert" fingers (if you have any). Sigma has modified the design of this unit with a modified projecting "T" that can be field retrofitted to existing Potters.


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> MH, I understood the Height and clear floor space requirements. It was whether a double action would require more than one hand to operate it (ie: if it had a protective cover that needed to be lifted and held up simultaneous with operating the alarm).
> 
> CDA,
> 
> The Potter single action requires you to "insert" fingers (if you have any). Sigma has modified the design of this unit with a modified projecting "T" that can be field retrofitted to existing Potters.


Both pulls I posted say they meet Ada


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 28, 2014)

They can say what they want but read between the lines, "Pull" implies having fingers as does "insert".

No central agency for certifying products as accessible.

Single action vs double action is my concern?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 28, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Both pulls I posted say they meet Ada


They can meet some sections and not others

I have seen products claiming to be"ADA" certified,  no such thing.


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2014)

We do double

My understanding is Ada accepts nfpa 72 as being compliant


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 29, 2014)

Can you post me a cite please?


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Can you post me a cite please?


I looked and found it for the stobes, will keep looking


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2014)

this says it but once again goes to talk about stropes  and is from 2003

The ADA cannot be enforced by local jurisdictions as a code, since no local government can enforce federal law. However, a few local jurisdictions have adopted local laws with the same language as the ADA, which essentially provides them the ability to enforce the ADA as code. Most fire alarm designers consider NFPA 72-1999, 'National Fire Alarm Code' as 'equivalent facilitation' to comply with the ADA. The requirements found in NFPA 72 exceed the minimum requirements found in the ADAAG.

http://mobile.securityinfowatch.com/article/10610931/making-fire-alarm-systems-ada-compliant


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 29, 2014)

cda: Note that NFPA 10.14.3 (initiating Devices (manual), 17.14(mounting and location requirements and 23.8.5.2.1 (wiring) make "no" mention of operation of the device. NFPA describes it as a "component" of a system but in no way can a designer/manufacturer deduce the operational charactertistics of the device. ADAS guidelines are non-specifc as to what it means to operate the device with one's hand if the hand is without fingers, fused fingers, a stump, amputee, etc.

Again, double action vs single action, which is more accessible? (Intent of the ADA)


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2014)

Neither

Need push button

My old boss requirement was one armed blind person operable


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 29, 2014)

The intent of dual action pull stations is to reduce false alarms.  If you have a device that is "one armed blind person operable" anybody brushing against it would set off the alarm.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 29, 2014)

As an "operable part" of a system 309.4 requires it to be operable with one's hand (hand being singular;, by definition is a hand without fingers still considered a hand?) or does the "without pinching, grasping ... take into account no fingers?

Does this negate use of elbows, toes, stumps, etc.? the "intent" of the ADA is accessibility for all of us (within reason, in some cases an accommodation may be necessary)


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2014)

Well in the 2010 edition I do not see double or even single action mentioned

I would fall back to the manufacture, if they say a double action is Ada compliant than so be it


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 29, 2014)

True, but then again would you trust a salesman? (smiling)


----------



## north star (Mar 29, 2018)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*

I am inserting a Question in to this previous topic.

*QUESTION # 1:*  Are Thermostats in new construction "required"
to meet the Reach Ranges of Section 308, by the `10 ADASAD
and the A117.1 Standard ?......If so, *QUESTION # 2:*  What about
installing those "lockable, clear plastic covers" over the
Thermostats, to prevent tampering ?......What is the Accessibility
requirement ?

*QUESTION # 3:*  What have some of you been requiring in
your jurisdiction regarding Thermostats ?

Thanks !

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 29, 2018)

Good one North! If only visibility of the temperature is required then covers are ok but not if operability is required.
We require stats (if operable) to comply with ADASAD minimums for clear floor space, reach range and operability.
Following your thread, consider too how mini-blinds, manual projection screens and service counter manual coiling doors are accessible.


----------



## classicT (Mar 29, 2018)

We also are requiring thermostats to be installed to meet the minimums for clear floor space, reach range, and operability. Where the clear locking covers are installed and key is restricted to use by a maintenance manager (or similar position) that would require a person with full mobility (as allowed by law due to nature of job), we permit installation to be beyond the accessibility requirements. Thermostat should still be installed in a reasonable position where temperature indications can be seen (Note - A117.1 does not provide criteria for sight lines).


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 29, 2018)

Note that color contrast may be bad on some units.


----------



## north star (Mar 29, 2018)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

Do any of you 'require" ADA compliant \ designed Thermostats
in new construction ?.......And continuing with what ***ADAguy***
mentioned earlier, ...what about those Blinds, Coiling Doors &
Manually Operated Screens, Portable Fire Extinguishers ?
How far do you or I chase this rabbit ?......Is there some
guiding language in the ADASAD or A117.1 to say what is
considered to be Operable [ and enforceable ] ?

There is already "operable" Drinking Water Fountains,
...Lavatory Faucets & Sinks, ...Fire Alarm Pull Stations,
...Door Hardware, etc.  

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 30, 2018)

"if (whatever "if" is) provided for public use as opposed to service personnel" it must be "operable"


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 30, 2018)

Should be installed in compliance with clear space, reach, etc.  The covers or access to them is up to the facility IMHO.

Like in schools and some offices, can't get people to quit messing with them.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 30, 2018)

Happy Easter to all of you, remember, eggs aren't accessible (smiling).


----------



## north star (Apr 1, 2018)

*%% = %%*

Thanks for the input ***ADAguy***  &  ***my250r11*** !

*%% = %%*


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 2, 2018)

If the thermostat is out of reach for accessibility I always suggest to lower it or put on a locking cover. The locking cover meets the exception 1: Operable parts that are intended for use only by service or maintenance personnel shall not be required to be accessible.

Never saw accessible hardware for windows that are required in accessible dwelling and sleeping units.


----------



## steveray (Apr 2, 2018)

Let me know when you see accessible window hardware......


----------



## mark handler (Apr 2, 2018)

accessible window hardware. Is out there
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Brochure.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1k4CFSIxfuGHlZfs1aYSqR


----------

